# sortieren einer Tabelle (mysql)



## copper (10. Aug 2005)

Hi ich möchte eine Tabelle in mysql nach Zeiten sortieren lassen. Leider klappt das nicht alllerdings wird auch keien SQLException ausgegeben.


```
public void dbSort(){
         try{
     stmt = con.createStatement();
     stmt.executeQuery("SELECT Zeit FROM sendedaten ORDER BY Zeit");
     stmt.close();
         }
       catch(Exception e) {
            System.out.println(e);
       }
     }
```

Fehlt da noch was?

Ich benutze MySQL 4.1.12 Server  von xampp.

Thx für die Antworten.


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Aug 2005)

ja, du musst dir das ResultSet ausgeben lassen

=> INNERHALB von einer relationalen Datenbank haben die  Zeilen keine Reihenfolge


----------



## copper (10. Aug 2005)

ach das Resultset wäre dann sortiert.


----------



## Dukel (10. Aug 2005)

copper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ach das Resultset wäre dann sortiert.



Du fragst die Datenbank nach der sortierten Zeit, aber bevor du die Antwort erhällst gehst du weg und hörst nicht zu.


----------



## Jörg (25. Aug 2005)

was die Leute meinen ist: :wink:


```
stmt = con.createStatement(); 
     // Resultset geben lassen
     Resultset rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT Zeit FROM sendedaten ORDER BY Zeit");
     while(rs.next())
           // Daten ausgeben ... 
     // jetzt erst schliessen
     stmt.close();
```


----------

